# why do people dress like stupid skateboarders



## inspecter horse (Dec 14, 2004)

When i cycle i see poele wearing real baggy jeans those stupid big shoes and sleaveless t shirts shorts down to there ankles. Alot of these people are like skateboarders they care more bout looking "Rad" than cycling and just sit around beside realy exspensive bikes it DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I think more of its about what's actually popular in society and a lot of people just kind of ride without wanting to really put on a different facade when they go riding. Can't speak for the big shirts or super baggy jeans but the skate shoes are comfortable, and most of them grip really well on platform pedals. Then again, my best riding shoes are my old school Vans Rowleys that fit my foot like a nice glove.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

no way man, here's how I dress when I ride  

and anyway, why do you really give a f#ck how anyone else dresses when they ride? some kind of penis envy that you can't pull that look off?


----------



## sreiman (Jan 6, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## Chase24.1 (Feb 17, 2005)

nice...all you have to do now is shave you legs


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

cause thats a technical foul (in my best ****** voice from 8 crazy nights)


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you the queer eye for the straight cyclist?

Maybe you could get your own show on TV?





.


----------



## dirtypuke (Dec 3, 2004)

i skate and bike and i dont wear super baggy clothes. do you wear spandex and ride only on the road?


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

instead of whining about it on here, you should just beat there ass next time you come across them


----------



## zenorb (Feb 1, 2005)

Hammock Up! Whewp!


----------



## dirtypuke (Dec 3, 2004)

i wish you guys would stop being such style bitters  
skateboarding is so hot right now


----------



## dras (Nov 30, 2004)

*Stupidist post ever*

Are you such a style hore that you care what people dress like? Ride your bike and get over it. Loser.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Flame on! It always puzzles me that people are so concerned and angered about the appearance/activities of others. There are far more important things in life blah blah blah blah


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that's because a major sector of us are skaters also........

you dumb fu(khead......


----------



## inspecter horse (Dec 14, 2004)

> instead of whining about it on here, you should just beat there ass next time you come across them


mmm osunds good , you can tell who dresses like skaters alright by the replys i get  i just think sitting there looking like someone from god charlot or sum 41 or another stpid band like that and not actually cycling just try to look cool and ride down the odd step is rely annoying and stupid , (no i dont wear lycra just some shorts (not skate ones) and a t shirt


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

inspecter horse said:


> annoying and stupid


I would say the same about you at this point


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Guess Berreclothe must be stupid too...*

...does it matter what you wear as long as you're comfortable.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

inspecter horse said:


> i just think sitting there looking like someone from god charlot or sum 41 or another stpid band like that


Obviously a brittny spears fan. Or one of them boy bands.


----------



## inspecter horse (Dec 14, 2004)

no a fan of real music.............  its not realy what they wear bt there attitude to cycling as in a bike is a fashion accesory


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

inspecter horse said:


> no a fan of real music.............  its not realy what they wear bt there attitude to cycling as in a bike is a fashion accesory


not a fan of intelligence either I take it huh?


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

zenorb said:


> Hammock Up! Whewp!


Dude - your avatar rocks - I'm pissed that I didn't score Bikerfox's icy Tom Cruise stare for mine first...

"That's right, Iceman, I am dangerous..."


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

inspecter horse said:


> When i cycle i see poele wearing real baggy jeans those stupid big shoes and sleaveless t shirts shorts down to there ankles. Alot of these people are like skateboarders they care more bout looking "Rad" than cycling and just sit around beside realy exspensive bikes it DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So what exactly is the approved image for cycling? Sometimes I change my outfit four or five times before I leave the house to make sure I look just right. Please let me know so I can dress in a way that pleases you.


----------



## dannymonky (Feb 8, 2004)

*Dry Cleaners fault*

All my spandex is at the dry cleaners. I cant get it out cause i owe him like 700 bucks for keeping all my chamoise stuff real soft and supple(my balls love it). So i have no choice but to tackle a sk8er and steal his clothes so i can ride. Its not easy being me but i have to ride......


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

I dont care wat people are wearing but i do agree about those guys that just sit around next to their expensive bikes and look cool but never do anything. I go for a nice 2 hour ride after school and they see me on my hardtail in the parking lot and make fun of me. Two hours later I come back and theyre still just standing around in the parking trying to keep a wheelie up for more than 5 feet. i come out and wheelie from the trailhead to my car, give em' wave, get in my car, and flip em' off as I drive away.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

dannymonky said:


> All my spandex is at the dry cleaners. I cant get it out cause i owe him like 700 bucks for keeping all my chamoise stuff real soft and supple(my balls love it). So i have no choice but to tackle a sk8er and steal his clothes so i can ride. Its not easy being me but i have to ride......


what men will do for their balls


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

inspecter horse said:


> When i cycle i see poele wearing real baggy jeans those stupid big shoes and sleaveless t shirts shorts down to there ankles. Alot of these people are like skateboarders they care more bout looking "Rad" than cycling and just sit around beside realy exspensive bikes it DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ahahahah....I can't believe you would actually bother getting your blood pressure up because of what someone else is wearing....I hate spandex but it isn't worth getting all pissed at roadies...they actually think there's a reason for it other than getting more road rash when they wreck...

and I wear baggy shorts cuz I need the manueverability to bust out my huge bag of tricks...and the sleeveless shirt is just so I can show off my HUGE Pipes....and my skate shoes...well, I'm too poor to be able to afford any other shoes than the ones I wear around all the time... 

You sound like a high school kid who hates skateboarders cuz they beat you up...  and you also type and spell like you're as stupid as your thread is...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> and you also type and spell like you're as stupid as your thread is...


That sums it up right there. Keen observation irieness........


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

irieness said:


> ahahahah....I can't believe you would actually bother getting your blood pressure up because of what someone else is wearing....I hate spandex but it isn't worth getting all pissed at roadies...they actually think there's a reason for it other than getting more road rash when they wreck...
> 
> and I wear baggy shorts cuz I need the manueverability to bust out my huge bag of tricks...and the sleeveless shirt is just so I can show off my HUGE Pipes....and my skate shoes...well, I'm too poor to be able to afford any other shoes than the ones I wear around all the time...
> 
> You sound like a high school kid who hates skateboarders cuz they beat you up...  and you also type and spell like you're as stupid as your thread is...


weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerd!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cooter you are so hot...I am really disapointed....

disapointed because I am getting aroused at that picture


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Shibby said:


> Flame on! It always puzzles me that people are so concerned and angered about the appearance/activities of others. There are far more important things in life blah blah blah blah


I think I am going to start a G string fad...that is one hot bike rider wearing the pink poke a dots


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> suck on this biatch. Sk8teR fo life.


I use to sport the 10 inch ALVA with full tracks and red kryps....Zach nice photo


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe they dress like "stupid skateboarders" because all the smart skateboarders are out skating, just like all the smart mountainbikers are out mountainbiking rather than whinging like a pansy about what other people are wearing.

Maybe mountain bike posers dress like other "extreme sport" posers, because the posers are usually the ones you seel longing around rather than getting on with it. Perhaps its a poser dress code?

I can't believe I just wasted time replying to this inane thread.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Techfreak said:


> Maybe they dress like "stupid skateboarders" because all the smart skateboarders are out skating, just like all the smart mountainbikers are out mountainbiking rather than whinging like a pansy about what other people are wearing.
> 
> Maybe mountain bike posers dress like other "extreme sport" posers, because the posers are usually the ones you seel longing around rather than getting on with it. Perhaps its a poser dress code?
> 
> I can't believe I just wasted time replying to this inane thread.


count me as one of those posers....I got this new ventilated back and grey jersey that rocks. I got a XL for riding and a large to rock the stage when my band plays.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

zachdank said:


> suck on this biatch. Sk8teR fo life.


NICE!
I'd love to be able to skate like that!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Techfreak said:


> NICE!
> I'd love to be able to skate like that!


just practice


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

irieness said:


> ahahahah....I can't believe you would actually bother getting your blood pressure up because of what someone else is wearing....I hate spandex but it isn't worth getting all pissed at roadies...they actually think there's a reason for it other than getting more road rash when they wreck...
> 
> and I wear baggy shorts cuz I need the manueverability to bust out my huge bag of tricks...and the sleeveless shirt is just so I can show off my HUGE Pipes....and my skate shoes...well, I'm too poor to be able to afford any other shoes than the ones I wear around all the time...
> 
> You sound like a high school kid who hates skateboarders cuz they beat you up...  and you also type and spell like you're as stupid as your thread is...


you just made my day that much better.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

I figured since this thread sucks soooo bad and the originator is such a sk8ter h8ter that I'd just load it up with some sick skate pics from Zach's collection...Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtypuke (Dec 3, 2004)

boo yaa, toledo hooters shirt and all. maybe i am a jock poser


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

more for ya lovers...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

adlfjkdakldfslk


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

ok I'm bored now...I'll quit...


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

why do goths wear black clothin? Why do skaters wear sleevles T-shirts? Why do we drink out own urine? I don't know but its just what we do. so leave them alone


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

what is the big deal about sleevless shirts?? i have a few to attract girls and to piss off the principal(dress code ). And you are b!tching about skaters and mabe they b!tch about you. who cares what other people wear, it may look dumb but if its not you who looks dumb then shut your mouth and ride.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> ok I'm bored now...I'll quit...


 effing a cecil...where's the helmet


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

I've never put a quote in my sig line before, but I think I just found my first one!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Shibby said:


> I've never put a quote in my sig line before, but I think I just found my first one!


 shibby always liked your avatar


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking at all these skate pics makes me wonder -why are MTBers always so worried about snapping frames and parts on drops to flat when the skaters are doing BIGGER drops on PIECES OF PLYWOOD.

I've always though skaters were the epitome of dedicated athletes. I mean, when these guys screw up they really F* themselves up. I dont mind spitting out dirt now and again, but teeth - no thanks. 
I don't give a sh** what they wear. I'm just in awe of what they can do.

Except for those punks that wear all that skater stuff to hang out at the 7-11. Dang kids! Get off my lawn!


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> shibby always liked your avatar


 I think your latest has mine beat


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Shibby said:


> I think your latest has mine beat


you like the snappers


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

'deed I do 



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you like the snappers


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

I think people should wear whatever they want to. We live in great diverse country and there's no reason why one should dress according to what another deems as proper or in style. To each their own.

Check out this BikerFox dude, he's funny and doesn't seem to care what people think. Seems like someone who's enjoying life and walks to his own beat.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

why do you really care what someone else is wearing. Who are you the fassion police?

get a life barbie, clothes arent everything. I'd rather see kids riding around in baggy pants and sweatshirts, than watching some queer in spandex and shaved legs tool around the trails


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

It's sad really, the first thing I noticed about the picture was the flat tire. I need help...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> I think people should wear whatever they want to. We live in great diverse country and there's no reason why one should dress according to what another deems as proper or in style. To each their own.
> 
> Check out this BikerFox dude, he's funny and doesn't seem to care what people think. Seems like someone who's enjoying life and walks to his own beat.


so you want to be like that guy???? ntiatwwt


----------



## carlo (Jan 13, 2004)

Techfreak said:


> Looking at all these skate pics makes me wonder -why are MTBers always so worried about snapping frames and parts on drops to flat when the skaters are doing BIGGER drops on PIECES OF PLYWOOD.
> 
> I've always though skaters were the epitome of dedicated athletes. I mean, when these guys screw up they really F* themselves up. I dont mind spitting out dirt now and again, but teeth - no thanks.
> I don't give a sh** what they wear. I'm just in awe of what they can do.
> ...


yeah, but a new piece of plywood costs what, $50 these days? That's nothing... They go big and crash on concrete and steel. Give me dirt to crash on any day. Though trees and rocks still hurt, I'll take my chances.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> why do you really care what someone else is wearing. Who are you the fassion police?
> 
> get a life barbie, clothes arent everything. I'd rather see kids riding around in baggy pants and sweatshirts, than watching some queer in spandex and shaved legs tool around the trails


Okay, so ur flaming him for making fun of wat people wear and then u go and make fun of people who wear spandex and ride road bikes...just think about it.


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 17, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> so you want to be like that guy???? ntiatwwt


Nah. Just showing his pic as an example of someone just doing his own thing and doesn't seem to care what people think.


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

i dont hold anything against skaters and their clothing, and which is more important to you, how a guy who bikes dresses OR how a guy who bikes rides? cuz you never know, one of those riders who dresses like a skater could show you up.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

inspecter horse said:


> When i cycle i see poele wearing real baggy jeans those stupid big shoes and sleaveless t shirts shorts down to there ankles. Alot of these people are like skateboarders they care more bout looking "Rad" than cycling and just sit around beside realy exspensive bikes it DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 dude why do u care what people wear, most of the time its gonna get covered in mud and dirt so u wont even be able to tell what there wearing, and its there choice to get there clothes messed


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

skating is kinda fun but snowboarding is so much more sicker and this modern punk crap sucks its all bout the old stuff like zeppelin hence the name.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

wut pisses me off is posers, not the way some people dress

once me and my buds started riding gnarcore, a few bmxers and skaters got expensive bikes just so they can say, hey i jump and huk too  when all they do is ride their bikes to school, ride a few stairs, and ride home,ugggg

but cmon, who gives a fukc wut people wear? on hot summer days, i just rip out the beaters (got a problem with dat beyatch) while the rest of you probably sweat like pigs in your full armor and shiz .


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

They can dress how they want, if they ride too then more power to 'em. If you see someone decked out all the way to the shoelace belt and they can't skate worth a crap then just do what I do and laught at them on the inside.

And god damn Danksta, what don't you throw down on?


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

The original post comes across as some old fart whose scared of the new talent inflitrating his precious spandex clad world. Get over it.

What's sad, is that we have one minorty group of athletes (ok, just one moron) stereotyping another.. you think someone in the Downhill/Freeride forum would be a little more open minded.

p.s. I skated for 9 years and never once sported a sleeveless shirt.. nice try


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Shibby said:


> I think your latest has mine beat


a monkey with a gun. what could be funnier?

and
there=location
their=possession
they're=they are(contraction)


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> a monkey with a gun. what could be funnier?
> 
> and
> there=location
> ...


 is that little grammar lesson directed towards me?


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree with one thing... pull up your damn pants. The only boxers I want to see is on a bike. This is not about sk-8er's but the trend of looking white trash is soooo funny. Hey look I'm a dirtbag/rapstar even though I just drove up in a $50,000 car. Cracks me up


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> once me and my buds started riding gnarcore, a few bmxers and skaters got expensive bikes just so they can say, hey i jump and huk too  when all they do is ride their bikes to school, ride a few stairs, and ride home,ugggg


nevermind that they supported the industry


----------



## Will (Jan 12, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> I think people should wear whatever they want to. We live in great diverse country and there's no reason why one should dress according to what another deems as proper or in style. To each their own.
> 
> Check out this BikerFox dude, he's funny and doesn't seem to care what people think. Seems like someone who's enjoying life and walks to his own beat.


Werd Dog


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> I agree with one thing... pull up your damn pants. The only boxers I want to see is on a bike. This is not about sk-8er's but the trend of looking white trash is soooo funny. Hey look I'm a dirtbag/rapstar even though I just drove up in a $50,000 car. Cracks me up


you know, some of us actually grew up in the hood, not in white suburbia like you.....

you would be too scared to walk my stomping grounds at night....


----------



## pntbutta (Mar 5, 2005)

You hear this guy! That's like saying why should people by clothes like DC, Little Devil, Orchid, Duffs, Dv8, DVS, Billabong, Zoo York, UGP, Fox, Oakley! You know the companies that support the sports they love and the pros the cherish! Why should they emulate that? That's just the industry! You can dress how you want! Let others be! Whether they can ride or not they are supporting the industry we all love!


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you know, some of us actually grew up in the hood, not in white suburbia like you.....
> 
> you would be too scared to walk my stomping grounds at night....


Yeah Oakland(Seminary/E14th Street Area) is really white suburbia. Wow nice to see you know that much about me. I live in Tahoe now because I got tired of "The Hood". Like me HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was "the white kid/cracker" in high school.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> wut pisses me off is posers, not the way some people dress


My original point... Damn West Coast Hucker


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Shibby said:


> is that little grammar lesson directed towards me?


no. just the others who can't spell


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

irieness said:


> adlfjkdakldfslk


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick, thanks for the shots man, those guys are rippers!

As for the guy who posted this post, worry about real issues man, who cares what they wear. If they pose and flaunt their bikes while your out riding, you should have a big ole grin on your face because they are the lamme @ss's...not you.

Sk8 or Die bro Sk8 or Die


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

zachdank said:


> chill dog, we got yo back now that we know your a real O.G.  did you take a lot of beatings in the hood for bein a cracker? or did you throw down like 8 mile?


  Yeah at first I got the crap kicked out of me(for my own good) But I can scrap like an NHL player now... so it was for my own good. Ask the guy who broke into my house a couple of months ago.  "Well officer he would not look that bad if he would have held still until you got here, but nooooooooooo".

Sidenote: You are going to be at GGG right. I want to meet you dank you always seem pretty cool on here. I'll be bring'n some Romulan with me


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

mtnbiker662 said:


> Okay, so ur flaming him for making fun of wat people wear and then u go and make fun of people who wear spandex and ride road bikes...just think about it.


There's alot to be said about the difference between getting pissed off at some kid in baggy pants on a bike, and being repulsed by seeing some yuppies ballzack through his skin tight lycra. 

I dunno, maybe you like that sort of thing


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> There's alot to be said about the difference between getting pissed off at some kid in baggy pants on a bike, and being repulsed by seeing some yuppies ballzack through his skin tight lycra.
> 
> I dunno, maybe you like that sort of thing


 actually i always found the choice of neon to be more repulsive...or maybe thats used to deflect attention from any potential ballzack sightings.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> There's alot to be said about the difference between getting pissed off at some kid in baggy pants on a bike, and being repulsed by seeing some yuppies ballzack through his skin tight lycra.
> 
> I dunno, maybe you like that sort of thing


kinda like this....makes me wonder what kind of tool you are to actually go out of your house wearing these and subjecting the rest of the world to this grotesqueness....ENJOY boys!!!!!!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> kinda like this....makes me wonder what kind of tool you are to actually go out of your house wearing these and subjecting the rest of the world to this grotesqueness....ENJOY boys!!!!!!


 dont worry people, they're european!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

zedro said:


> dont worry people, they're european!


haha...my sister sent me a joke of why cyclists wear black spandex...that was the pic proof of why....


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

I swear one of those guys has 3 testicles


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> I swear one of those guys has 3 testicles


You examined them that much????     

had to tease ya...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> You examined them that much????
> 
> had to tease ya...


i tink hes right though!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

irieness said:


> You examined them that much????
> 
> had to tease ya...


exactly what i was gonna say!


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

Rollerbladers wear baggy clothes, skaters wear girl jeans like bmxers. Come on man, unless ur canadian then i dont know cause my last issue of canadian skater vogue didnt show up. Mountain Bikers wear backpacks and oakley jerseys.


----------



## dannyb (Apr 26, 2004)

*biaaatch*



inspecter horse said:


> When i cycle i see poele wearing real baggy jeans those stupid big shoes and sleaveless t shirts shorts down to there ankles. Alot of these people are like skateboarders they care more bout looking "Rad" than cycling and just sit around beside realy exspensive bikes it DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe we dress with baggy worn clothes because we spend money on other things like bike parts you sonofa*****. Cycling gear is totally sic fashion but its too over priced, I would rather have two new tires than some synthetic piece of advertisement.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

dannyb said:


> Maybe we dress with baggy worn clothes because we spend money on other things like bike parts you sonofa*****. Cycling gear is totally sic fashion but its too over priced, I would rather have two new tires than some synthetic piece of advertisement.


I agree. Well over $100 for a pair of special bike pants is crazy. I only buy that **** when it is at least 80% (aka reasonably priced).


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

jp3d said:


> I agree. Well over $100 for a pair of special bike pants is crazy. I only buy that **** when it is at least 80% (aka reasonably priced).


 yeah i always found the 500$ erbon ensemble outfits kinda dorky


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*?*

Hospital alergies.


----------



## noxx (Aug 14, 2004)

You really should not care what people ride in, well the guys in the red spandex is kinda freaky but anyways. I ride in baggy jeans in the winter so my shin/knee guards fit under them. I always wear a baggy mtb jersey because it sucks to be wearing a soggy t-shirt when you get to the top of the trail and the wind starts blowing. 

So Inspecter Horse if you have not checked out any of the mountain bike mags like Decline or Bike or been to any events like the Rampage or Crankworx I understand why don't get the skater thing. But why does it matter when you are riding anyways and you should be glad the freeride and DH scene is blowing up right now.

Anyways, ride in whatever helps you ride better not look better!!!!

NoXx


----------



## pntbutta (Mar 5, 2005)

Amen brotha!!!!


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*What do you want?*

Are you expecting all people that skateboard, bike and do anything else fun to dress a different way on and off the board/bike.


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

What's funny is that he actually expected people to agree with him.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you want fashion...here you go

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/collections/F2005RTW/runwayshows/index.html


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*cause im fat*

I wear what I wear 'cause im fat.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Tried riding in jeans once, just didnt feel right. I got a pair of Azonic shorts for $30 and they kick ass! That spandex crap is just wrong  <shudders>


----------

